# Need help with an older Spartan 100 drain clearing machine



## thetundrawolf (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

My older (On the bottom of the motor is stamped, 10/79, it's that old...) Spartan 100 style (It says Rod-O-Matic) gearbox was whining really really bad, so I tore it apart and scooped out all of the 1979 grease, and put fresh, synthetic grease in it. 

The problem is, I took a cell phone picture of the motor leads (There are 5 leads. Black, white, green, red, and orange...) but the cell phone I took the picture with got destroyed, literally.

Can anyone please tell me how to connect these wires or what they do...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Make sure you identify the type of motor you have by following the instructions in the top image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetundrawolf (Mar 4, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> Make sure you identify the type of motor you have by following the instructions in the top image.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, it's type "C", what's left of the sticker says serial number "C" and then it's tore off.

You did it, thank you so much!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad I could help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetundrawolf (Mar 4, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Something I don't understand, according to that, the silver (White wire, neutral wire) terminal of the twist lock isn't connected to anything. It looks like it uses the green (Ground) terminal and copper (Block, hot wire) terminals for power.

Usually they will use the silver and gold terminals (Black and white wire, hot and neutral wires) and not use the ground for power... Am I missing something?

Oh wait I am looking at a different diagram, yours explains it perfectly, I think. I will assemble it. Thank you again!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My "cheat sheet" ...


----------



## thetundrawolf (Mar 4, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> My "cheat sheet" ...


Thank you...I had the red and orange wires reversed..F was Rand R was F....

P.S. Nothing beats open sights...Holo sights or scope.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

thetundrawolf said:


> Thank you...I had the red and orange wires reversed..F was Rand R was F....
> 
> P.S. Nothing beats open sights...Holo sights or scope.


I had the same two swapped my first time wiring one up. Forward seemed ok, but reverse was about quarter power and it had a bad electrical sound. That's a spare part I keep in my shop, 'cause one thing I can count on is grey matter failing.

Oldschool irons for me. I only have one with a scope, my Dad's old deer rifle. 

A kid I worked with graduated out of San Diego earlier this year... Sounds like they now qual with scopes. Talk about taking the fun away.


----------



## thetundrawolf (Mar 4, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I had the same two swapped my first time wiring one up. Forward seemed ok, but reverse was about quarter power and it had a bad electrical sound. That's a spare part I keep in my shop, 'cause one thing I can count on is grey matter failing.
> 
> Oldschool irons for me. I only have one with a scope, my Dad's old deer rifle.
> 
> A kid I worked with graduated out of San Diego earlier this year... Sounds like they now qual with scopes. Talk about taking the fun away.



Huh, reverse is really kinda weak. I'll have to switch those wires.

I was at Front Sight a few weeks ago. Been shooting 30 years... After a day of instruction and 15 minutes of shooting, Ive never shot better or faster or more accurately in my life.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i almost pulled the trigger on buying a new 100 today. but dam, id rather get the k3800 with emerson motor than the 100 with chinese motor


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i almost pulled the trigger on buying a new 100 today. but dam, id rather get the k3800 with emerson motor than the 100 with chinese motor



I'd go with the K3800 over the 100. Check out Duracables DM150. I like it better than the other two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

